
Walmart looks to remove all cashiers from stores - hhs
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/walmart-looks-to-remove-all-cashiers-from-stores.html
======
smcphile
The URL given didn’t work for me. The correct URL appears to be:
[https://www.fox5ny.com/news/walmart-looks-to-remove-all-
cash...](https://www.fox5ny.com/news/walmart-looks-to-remove-all-cashiers-
from-stores)

~~~
hhs
Good to know, thanks. @dang, is it possible to correct this?

------
cybervasi
Walmart seems to be in the middle of a major technology upgrade. They
understand very well that they must compete against Amazon if they want to
have a future.

------
gen3
This seems like a natural progression to what’s been happening already. I’ve
noticed the increase in self checkout lines (along with their size) over the
last few years.

I wonder if theft will be higher? An article was on here a few weeks ago
talking about how Walmart has a new AI system to detect leakage, and how it
apparently didn’t work very well (early stages I guess).

------
ncr100
Would removing Executives be in the cards for our future?

~~~
DiabloD3
An entirely AI driven company. Neat.

